# Bike recommendation for beginner tourer/audax



## Mike8782 (14 May 2009)

Hi

I've a mountain bike that I use for what you might call nice Sunday rides, and I'm looking to step up my fitness and the distances I ride. I'm wondering if I could ask for some recommendations. 

What I'm after is a fairly versatile bike, which I could also use for commuting. What I've come across is getting a tourer, or a light tourer (audax). 

A friend of mine has a Dawes Galaxy, while another recommended a Ridgeback Horizon (a lighter, and perhaps zippier ride).

My budget is around £700. What kind of bike would anyone recommend for that budget and type of riding?


----------



## Randochap (14 May 2009)

I can't comment on what you have available locally, but I can advise on the appropriate characteristics of an "audax" bike or what we refer to as a "randonnee" bicycle.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 May 2009)

take a look at the Edinburgh Bicycle Co-Op Revolution Country Traveller and Country Explorer. I've got an Explorer; great first touring bike.


----------



## jimboalee (15 May 2009)

RandoChap's "Minimalist Randonneur" has a bit more luggage than I take.

I ride a Dawes Giro 500 for up to 300km Audax and commuting.
It was a 2007 model and was £400.
Mudguards fitted and lamps.

A 'tourer/Audax' needs a long front mudflap, so look for a bike which takes full mudguards.

£700 is not going to get you a superlightweight. Check the gearing. When it's loaded with bottles, PRK, seatpack, lamps etc, the bike might weigh 28lb, so you'll need a 30 x 23 ring/sprocket AT LEAST. I fitted a 13 - 25T cassette.

For £700, you should get Tiagra as minimum spec'. 105 would be better. ( or the Campag equivalent. Don't want to be biased ).

32 hole rims as minimum. S/S spokes a must.

Retrofit a Brooks.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 May 2009)

£700 = Tiagra? II suppose it could be done, esp if buying new old stock, but I'd have thought if you include your 'guards rack, cages, lights, etc., in your budget you'd be looking at Sora at best these days


----------



## jimboalee (15 May 2009)

Ribble is a good shout.

Winter trainer.

Either their 'special edition bikes' or 'Bike builder'.

Less than £700.


----------



## 007fair (15 May 2009)

Mike8782 said:


> Hi
> 
> looking to step up my fitness and the distances I ride.
> I'm after is a fairly versatile bike, which I could also use for commuting.
> ...



Hi Mike Are you sure you want a full blown tourer or a nice light bike that will take a rack for an occasional light weekend trip ?

I have just been in this position and decided on a light road bike which could take a rack if needed as this suited the the balance of riding I would do 

If this is the case then the Ribble or Giant Defy are good shouts 
I could not stretch to a new Defy 2.5  So I went for a 2nd hand SCR 2 The Giants can take slightly wider tyres and have a more upright geometry so are supposedly more comfortable (I say supposedly because I am going on what he mags and online reviews say - I am new to this game !)

Your £700 would get you a 2.5 with Tiagra or a 2


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 May 2009)

jimboalee said:


> Ribble is a good shout.
> 
> Winter trainer.
> 
> ...



good point well made - I stand corrected, though whenever I go on their site I get distracted by the sportive bike....


----------



## Randochap (15 May 2009)

jimboalee said:


> RandoChap's "Minimalist Randonneur" has a bit more luggage than I take.



That photo was taken at the starting area of last year's Rocky Mountain 1200. If you tried doing that brevet with insufficient clothing, you'd undoubtedly end up at the top of Sunwapta Pass suffering hypothermia.

That's about as minimalist as any experienced randonneur would want to go on that ride, unless they were absolutely sure they could continue riding right through the night without any mishap. 

Even then, descents would be very, very "interesting." It would be pushing into foolhardy territory.


----------



## Breedon (15 May 2009)

I have a Ribble Audax for the very same reason as you which i should have by next week.
All though mine cost me £847, you can build it with what ever you want, bike rader have a review of the bike http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/bikes/mountain/product/7005-wintertraineraudax-11764


----------



## Scoosh (15 May 2009)

Kinesis Racelight T or Tk, if the budget can stretch that far 

The famous magnatom has a Tk and seems very happy with it.


----------



## Mike8782 (17 May 2009)

Thanks for the comments. It's quite a big purchase so I want to get as many opinions as possible. 

Several thoughts have sprung into my head and I wondered if anyone had any thoughts. 

How important is the weight of a bike, given I wish to do mainly sunday road rides? One of my dilemnas is whether I would find an audax (or randonee) frame faster than a more solid tourer (like a Dawes Galaxy or Claud Butler Dalesman).

Secondly, what difference does a steel frame make compared to an aluminium frame?


----------



## RedBike (17 May 2009)

> How important is the weight of a bike, given I wish to do mainly sunday road rides? One of my dilemnas is whether I would find an audax (or randonee) frame faster than a more solid tourer (like a Dawes Galaxy or Claud Butler Dalesman).



Despite numerous claims from people on this site that their tourer is just as quick as an 'audax' bike. Whereas it's fairly common to see Ribbles (and a few other makes of 'audax' bike) road racing you never see a Galaxy! 



> Secondly, what difference does a steel frame make compared to an aluminium frame?


 When you make aluminium frames strong enough to cope with the loaded weight of touring they tend to ride harshly. 
Steriotypically steel is slightly heavier but gives a springier more comfortable ride.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 May 2009)

they must mix their alloys to a different recipe in the US and Europe then given the number of perfectly happy people I've seen long distance touring fully loaded in/across both on ali framed bikes. Adventure Cyclist is the US's serious touring club. Their tech guru says the debate is unresolved and likely to remain so for the foreseeable future. of course all true sages in these islands claim that only 'steel is real'.

how much heavier is a tourer vs an audax bike vs a sportive bike when all are in similar states of undress? is the power to weight ratio not mostly down to the engine with the weight of the bike being only a small part of the mix?


----------



## jimboalee (18 May 2009)

GrumpyGreg said:


> they must mix their alloys to a different recipe in the US and Europe then given the number of perfectly happy people I've seen long distance touring fully loaded in/across both on ali framed bikes. Adventure Cyclist is the US's serious touring club. Their tech guru says the debate is unresolved and likely to remain so for the foreseeable future. of course all true sages in these islands claim that only 'steel is real'.
> 
> how much heavier is a tourer vs an audax bike vs a sportive bike when all are in similar states of undress? is the power to weight ratio not mostly down to the engine with the weight of the bike being only a small part of the mix?



What's the difference between a 13 stone bloke with 14 lb of luggage, and a 14 stone bloke with no luggage?

The bike is carrying the same, but the 14 stone bloke is able to put 14lb more oomph in the pedal than the 13 stone bloke with 14 lb of luggage.

My money is on the 14 stone bloke getting to the top of the hill first. 

Personally, I don't think frame material makes much odds.


----------

